# Logitech Z-5450 Wireless Lautsprecher Defekt ?



## Riplex (5. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

mein hinterer linker Lautsprecher ist anscheinend defekt. Er blinkt nur noch schnell rot und lässt sich auch nicht mehr überreden zu connecten.
Habt ihr so welche Probleme auch schon gehabt ? Leider hab ich keine Garantie mehr da ich es im August 2006 gekauft hatte.
Ich hab schon bei Logitech angefragt ob die den reparieren oder austauschen,
habe allerdings gesehen das das Z-5450 garnicht mehr verkauft wird.
Naja, mal sehen was die antworten.

Hat jemand von euch vielleicht noch so einen Lautsprecher ? Vielleicht ist ja bei jemandem was anderes kaputt und er würde mir den Lautsprecher verkaufen.


----------



## nfsgame (5. Oktober 2008)

Kam dieses Problam aufeinmal oder hats du irgendwas im Raum umgestellt? du kannst die Box ja mal aufschrauben und gucken ob sich der kleine Stecker der Mini-Antenne verabschiedet hat.


----------



## Riplex (5. Oktober 2008)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Kam dieses Problam aufeinmal oder hats du irgendwas im Raum umgestellt? du kannst die Box ja mal aufschrauben und gucken ob sich der kleine Stecker der Mini-Antenne verabschiedet hat.


 
Ja, das Problem trat aufeinmal auf. Hab nichts an der Position der Box oder im Raum geändert. Das Problem ist auch, das man per Büroklammer normalerweise die Box "reseten" kann damit diese die Control Station sucht. Wie so eine Kanalsuche eben. Nur es passiert nicht mehr. Normal müsste die Box während der neuen suche Blau Blinken, sobald man den Knopf gedrückt hat, tut sie aber nicht.

Die rechte hintere Box funktioniert ja ohne Probleme, nur die linke hintere ist anscheinend defekt. Ich geh mal davon aus, das sich das Empfangsteil verabschiedet hat. Rumschrauben will ja da jetzt auch nicht. 
Erstmal abwarten was der Support sagt.


----------



## Overlocked (5. Oktober 2008)

Wahrscheinlich ist etwas an der Antenne kaputt. Bilder wären gut^^


----------



## Riplex (5. Oktober 2008)

Die hinteren Lautsprecher haben ja keine externe Antenne, sondern nur eine interne. Und von
der Control Station kann ja die Antenne nicht kaputt sein, da die rechte hintere ja noch geht.
Wie gesagt, normal fängt die Diode an den Wireless Boxen Blau an zu blinken sobald man den Connect Knopf drückt an der Box. Die intakte Box macht das ja auch noch, nur die kaputte blinkt nur noch rot.


----------



## Overlocked (5. Oktober 2008)

Wieso hast du keine Garantie mehr?


----------



## Riplex (5. Oktober 2008)

Overlocked schrieb:


> Wieso hast du keine Garantie mehr?


 
Im August 2006 gekauft. Deswegen keine Garantie mehr.


----------



## Overlocked (5. Oktober 2008)

3 Jahre? Wie wäre es damit? Normalerweise sind es 3....


----------



## Riplex (5. Oktober 2008)

Nö. Auf der Garantiekarte steht 2 Jahre begrenzte Garantie.


----------



## nfsgame (6. Oktober 2008)

Tja Logitech halt. Garantie ist weg und die dinger geben den Löffel ab.


----------



## Overlocked (6. Oktober 2008)

Tüpisch... Würde sagen, dass du mal am Satellit rumbastelst und schaust, was mit der Antenne los ist.


----------



## Riplex (7. Oktober 2008)

So, bekomme von Logitech das Z-5500 als Ersatz. Kulanter gehts wohl kaum


----------



## Overlocked (7. Oktober 2008)

Vom Logitech Support aus?


----------



## Riplex (7. Oktober 2008)

Overlocked schrieb:


> Vom Logitech Support aus?


 
Ja vom Support aus.


----------



## BMW M-Power (7. Oktober 2008)

Wahnsinn, so etwas nenne ich Kundensupport. 

Nicht so wie bei anderen Herstellern, welcher fällt mir jetzt nicht ein  xD

Aber ist ja egal, die sagen dann : Nein, können wa nicht, garantie ist abgelaufen.

10Pkt. für Logitech 

Achja, ich nutze das Z-5500 auch, und bin eig. ziemlich zufrieden, nur das der bass i-wie komisch ist.

Man muss ihn schon an eine bestimmte stelle stellen, damit der richtig wummst 

Gruß
Pascal

PS: Wenn du noch fragen zum system hast, dann melde dich ruhig.

Und nochwas, ich hab intresse an deinem alten Z-5450


----------



## Overlocked (7. Oktober 2008)

Öhm- woot? Was willst du mit einem Z-5450, wenn du ein Z-5500 hast?


----------



## Riplex (7. Oktober 2008)

Verkaufen kann ich das alte 5450 nicht, da ich Logitech den Stecker des ControlCenters schicken muss. Doof sind die ja nun auch wieder nicht


----------



## nfsgame (8. Oktober 2008)

Schade. Logitech kann man irgendwie alles zutrauen


----------



## Riplex (20. Oktober 2008)

So, das Ersatz Z-5500 ist am letzten Freitag angekommen. So stell ich mir Support vor.


----------



## Overlocked (20. Oktober 2008)

Mal sehen wie lange das durchhält^^


----------

